# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  قصتي مع ...ابرار

## عفاف الهدى

السلام  :amuse: 
من نعم الله علينا ان من علينا بالصحة والعافية 
فعلينا شكره وحمده على هذه النعم العظيمة والتي حرم منها البعض 
احببت ان اقص عليكم موقف صار ليي مع طفله من ذوي الأحتياجات الخاصة 
(اعاقتها سمعية ونطقية ) كانت ترتدي السماعات ونطقها ثقيل جدا وترتدي النظاره كمان
القصه هي باتكلم بالعاميه اسهل ليي :noworry: 
في احدى السنوات كنت ادرس بمركز صيفي اطفال /// وكنت ادرس قراءة وكتابة واناشيد و تعبير  :cool: 
فأول يوم دخلت على اطفالي وكنت فرحانه بس اول يوم لازم حوسه وترتيب ووو 
فبدأت بترتيب الأطفال والفصل وعرفتهم بنفسي وطلبت اتعرف عليهم 
بدأنا التعارف وحده ورى وحده تعرفنا بنفسها وفي اي مرحله ومن اي منطقه وووو
وصلنا الى هالطفله وش اسمش ....وهي اتناظرني :huh: .... غناتي وش اسمش لا تخجلي كل البنات قالوا اسمهم خلينا متعرف عليش ...حبيبتي ما امباش تخجلي مني ... وبما اني كنت صغيره بالسن 
فكنت دوم اقول اليهم اني اختكم الكبيره وووو..والبنت اتناظرني وتتبسم :embarrest:  ..انزعجت اشوي لأن الي اصغر منها بالحجم قالوا اسمهم عرفونا بحالهم الا هي :evil:  ...بعد شوي صارت بلبله بين الأطفال وو.استغربت الوضع شو فيكم بنات اتفقنا انكون حلوين وهادئين ..وكملنا التعارف ..الا هالبنت حطت راسها على الطاوله ودارت برأسها الى الجدار ولا كأن قدامها احد ...تضايقت  :weird: بس قلت اعدي اول يوم كملنا التعارف 
بعدين قلت يافلانه شو اسمش ارفعي راسش شاركينا السوالف ..ابد خبر خير ..قاموا البنات يضحكوا  :wink: 
والا وحده ناطه وباسلوب غير شكل وهي بتضحك ...معلمه ترى هادي ما تسمع ..انصدمت وكأن احط ضاربني على راسي :nuts:  ..قلت ليها وش يعني ما تسمع ..قالت هي تلبس سماعات في اذونها بس خلصت البطارية ..ودارت الدنيا فيي الا احد يدق الباب ..فتحته ..معلمه لو سمحتي ابي اكلم اختي ابرار 
اتفضلي  :amuse:  الا هي اختها لما خلصت وجت بتطلع طلعت معاها بره ..وسألتها هادي اختش قالت اي ..سألتها هي تلبس سماعات قالت اي وخلصت بطارياتها الحين وهي ما تسمع الا بهم وكلامها مو واضح  اخذت قشي وعلى طول الى المديره :mesb:  ..كيف تقبلوا وحده من ذوي الأحتياجات الخاصه مع الأطفال العاديين ..وليش ما خبرتوني ..واني ما ابيها في فصلي ما اعرف اتعامل معاها ..وسويت سالفه وكنت متضايقه حزتها  :evil: ..رجعت البيت قلبتها داخلي وكنت فعلا مستصعبه الموضوع والمديره كلمت المشرفه ويوم ثاني رحنا الأجتماع على طول مع المشرفه وحاولت اتهديني وتقنعني 
كلامها صحيح بس اني خايفه اني ما اقدر اتعامل معاها صح او اجرحها او او  :noworry: 
بعدين اخذت قسط من الراحه واتنفست الصعداء وركضت بنشاط على حصتي :laugh:  وسلمت على الأطفال ولا اراديا عيني دوم فيها  ...وبدينا الحصه الأولى واني بطبعي اقوم كل البنات جاء دورها واني بجد كنت خايفه جاوبت اجابتها صح بس ما كنت افهم عليها على طول وهي في البدايه خجلانه من الكل 
كلها ايام وصرت ما استغني عنها حسيتها اتركز على شفايفي فبغير ما يحسوا عليي البنات كنت اوضح الحروف في نطقي وكنت دوم اشركها في الدرس وفي النشاطات رغم انها كانت جدا خجوله  :embarrest: وكلها فتره الا البنت جايبه  اليي اعمالها اليدوية لأنها كانت تدرس بمدرسه خاصه بذوي الأحتياجات بالخبر وعندها مواهب كتير حلوه ..وعشان البنات لا يحرجوها اتبعنا طريقه حلوه وفهمتهم ان هي انسانه مثلنا وكلنا معرضين انصير كدا او ننجب كدا :huh:  فلا احد يجرح احد ولا لالالا ..وكان حماس البنات معاي كبير ..وبجد صرت ما استغني عنها  :in_love: واني اتعلمت اني ما احكم على هيك ناس بسرعه وتندمت على اني رفضتها من البداية اصلا لما شاركت الناس العاديين كان دافع اليها وبالعكس لقت الحنان والأخوه والصداقات الكثيره معانا والى الحين واني احتفظ بهدية من عندها وخطها الجميل كمان :rolleyes: 
اتمنى ما طولت كتير كتير ..مع اني هدرت واجد :wink:

----------


## نبراس،،،

صحيح المفروض ما نحكم عليهم من النضره الاولا 
بعضهم عنده مواهب ما يمتلكها الي فسنهم 
كل الشكر لك عفاف الهدى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا اخوي قمي على المرور
فقد سعدت بتواجدك في متصفحي

----------


## فرح

ياسبحااان الله ..
 حبيبتي عفوووف 
 قراتها اكثر من مره وكل مره ينتابني الحزن والبكاء 
لماذا نحكم ع الغير من اول مانشوفهم 
تصديقين حبيبتي .. ان عندهم مواهب حلووووه
وحتى بعضهم يكتبون الشعر والقصه القصيره 
والخط عندهم جناان ورسامييييييييين باحتراااف
بس يبي ليهم من يتفهم حالتهم ..ويمد لهم 
يد العون ..ويطلعهم الى المجتمع ،،
يسلمووو ياااقلبي ..ويعطيك العااافيه 
بجد اندمجت مع القصه وكأني اراها امام عيني 
المعذره ع التقصير 
دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*ياربي دمعت عيني عن جد* 

*واني اقراها ذكرت اطفالي وحشوني عن جد بس حالتهم اصعب يعني اطفال توحد*

*صحيح احنا نحكم عليهم من البدايه* 

*وبالأخير تطلع مواهبهم* 

*ربي يعطيك العافيه غاليتي*

*موفقين*

*,,,*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فروحه

اي والله عندهم مواهب 

دفينه

لازم احنا انساعدهم على تنمية مواهب واظهارها
يسلم لي احلى مرور انتظرته

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زهرة البنفسج
الله يعينش خيو 
وهذا اختبار من الله 
وعليش بالصبر والدعاء
واتمنى انش تشتغلي على اولادش عدل عشان يتغلبوا على الي هم فيه
ويطلعوا بابداعاتهم ومواهب الي المجتمع

يسلم لي مرورش

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*عزيزتي عفاف توني صغيرة يوو سويتين ام*

*اني اعتبرهم مثل اولادي زوري مواضيعي هنا في هللقسم بتعرفي شنو اقصد*

*اني ادربت تطوع في مركز للرعايه الشامله وخدت شهادة خبره* 

*وعتبرهم مثل اولادي بالضبط*

*وللحين اني مشتاقه لهم* 

*لأني صار لي سنتين طلعت منه انتهة الطاقه وطلبوني للتوظيف فيه* 

*بس قلت ادرس احسن* 

*موفقه*

*,,,*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اها 
الحين فهمت
ربنا يوفقش خيو

----------


## ابو طارق

*بالفعل  العيون تدمع  عند قراءة هذه القصة*

*الواقعية * 

*ابنتي * 

*عفاف الهدى* 

*بارك الله فيكي وجزاك الف الف الف خير* 

*لما  فعلتيه مع هذه ((ابرار)) المسكينة* 

*التي حرمها الله من نعمة السمع  الا انه ان شاء الله* 

*سيعوضها بالمحبين الذين يفهموها وتتعايش معهم* 

*مع كل احترام  وتقدير ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا بابا 
على الكلمات الحلوه

----------


## واحد فاضي

قصة رااااااااااااااائعه 

ومواقف أروع 

فعلاً هذا ما يتلمسه بعض ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة منا في البداية 

البداية غالباً ما تكون >>>رفض 

وبعد حين تتحول الى >>>>أخوّة 


غالباً يكون هذا الشخص لديه مواهب مدفونة في غياهب العقل الباطني 

تنتظر من يفتح لها الباب وينميها 

لكنه وللأسف ينصدم بموقف الرفض من قبل المجتمع 

في قصتك عضة وعبره للكل 

ودعوة للكل 

حلواوا أن تتقبلوا ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة كأخوة لكم 

ولا تنظروا لهم نظرة شفقة 

فهم أناس عاديون سلبوا نعمة من نعم الله سبحانه وتعالى فإستحقوا رحمته 

فهل نهرب من رحمة الله 


خالص تحياتي
فمان الكريم

----------


## نبض الحياه

موضوع جدا رائع سلمت يمناك على كتابة القصه
ليعرف العضو باننا نحن بنعمه ونعرف ماذا يحتاج الاطفال ذوي الاحتياجات وبانهم هم في نعمه كذلك من 
ذكاء وفهم احسن من الشخص العادي وموقفك جدا رائع معها والله يجزاك الف خير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابو زين
فعلا هم اناس عاديون سلبوا نعمه فاستحقوا رحمه

يسعد لي مساك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نبوضه
يسلم لي مرورش الحلو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*راائعه جداا هذه القصه*
*تعايشت معها بحروفها وبما فيها*
*كأني اناظركِ واناظر ابرار*
*راائع ان نلتهم القليل من الصبر لاجل* 
*هؤلاء الفئه وعدم الحكم عليهم بالقتل*
*اذا تنافرنا منهم ولم نولهم الاهتمام*
*جزااكِ الله خيراا عزيزتي*
*والله يعطيكِ العااافيه*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ياعلي عفاف
عورتي قلبي على الطفلة
أقشعر بدني وأني أقرأ
بس طلعتي مرة موهينه ليش عاد كذا غناتي
بس الطيب طيب 
وطلعت طيبة قلبش على طول ..
الله يعطيش العافية يارب
وموفقة دوم الغلا ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شذاوي 
صحيح ما قلتي
يسلم لي مرورش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هموسه غناتي 

*اسعدتني مداخلتش*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلمووووو خيتووو على الطرح الرائع
المفروض مانحكم عليهم 
بس ذكرتني لما كنت متطوعة في مركز الرعاية لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة
حكمتا على الشخص موجود في الفصل 
بس مع مرور الوقت أكتشفت اشياء وايد من هذا الطفل صحيح صغير بس عقله مشاء الله
واذكياء وبعضهم مخترعين
الله يعطيهم الصحة والعافية
يعطيك العافية
موفقة لكل خير
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*يسلم لي مرورش الحلو* 
*شموعه*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*عفاف الهدى* 

*قصه رووعهـ وتصرف أرووع بصراآحهـ المفروض مآنحكم على الي أحد بسرعهـ ..!*

*وتقريباً ماشاء الله عليهم والله إلا يكونو من ذوي الإحتياجآت دائماً يكونو مبدعين ..!*

*جزاش الله خير والله يعطيش ألف عافيه ،،*

*لاعدم يالغلا*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------

